# What veg do you eat with chicken and rice



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im trying to construct a new diet, in which 2 meals or 200g chicken and rice. I know i should have veg in here so what veg would you reccommend that i can cook then keep in fridge in tupperware box and reheat in work?


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Brocolli or spinach would be my choice.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

sensible answer would be what you like best! personally brocolli and cauliflower..carrots, beans, veg veg veg...anything!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Corn, peas if not Keto are my favourite.

Otherwise, brok or beans I guess


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Corn, peas if not Keto are my favourite.
> 
> Otherwise, brok or beans I guess


good call...dependent on current diet..for me nothing so ill eat the lot! :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

F

A

T

.

.

B

U

G

G

A

H.... lol


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> F
> 
> A
> 
> ...


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

Brocolli ,beans....i ate rice and meat with no veg


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Broc and runner beans


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

broccoli, spinach and asparagus


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

No veg whatsoever, don t like them


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Broccoli, carrots, cauli anything green yum lol


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

keep it green mate. I have brocolli and peas. Yum!


----------

